# Mini Glass Lily



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

As some of you know I have been pondering my new Nano since September last year and due to house moves/redecorating and other time consuming tasks the date for this has gone back from March to June (or probs even longer)

I had been pondering some mini glassware for a while and after seeing it in George's tank I was definately sold on it.

So I had a look on AE and I like the items.  then I found this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Infl...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

I think this is what I want.  I like the way Lily's look and the whole vortex/swirl effect they give.  Also the price is darned good.

They will also fit on the Eden!

What do you think?

Andy


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Mar 2008)

Hi Andy,

They look OK for glass wear. How ever I would not let your self get drawn in by the name "Lilly", with reference to the ADA "Lilly" pipes. You mentioned the vortex, I would be very surprised if the manufacturer of these products has given the design as much thought as the ADA brand, given their price. So it is highly likely that you will not get a vortex from these pipes. How ever, if your looking for a minimalist tank and discreet equipment, then the pipes works well. Also remember that you get what you pay for so quality of glass may be an issue.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

I already have the cheapy (Â£22.50) 13mm version on my 33USG.  This is the one from Aquatic Magic with the ball on the inflow.

They were cheap but they definately give the vortex.  Hopefully these will too.

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2008)

Sweet.  Good find, Andy.  It's all about the glassware!


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Mar 2008)

Those lily pipes look a lot like PM Glass, but at half the price. I reckon I`ll buy some for spare, and should be able to compare them to the PM Glass I already have.

Thank God for cheap skates trawling the internet.  

Dave.


----------



## Arana (9 Mar 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Thank God for cheap skates trawling the internet.
> 
> Dave.



HALALLUA!


----------



## planter (9 Mar 2008)

Ive just ordered myself a set of these ( larger ) I will let y6ou know what they are like ....

see here.........


----------



## nry (9 Mar 2008)

Description does state 'Outflow is special shape to create Spiro effect' so I would 'hope' the vortex is there.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2008)

These look really cool   Would fit perfect onto my little external eden clone.


----------



## planter (27 Mar 2008)

Recieved my set yesterday have posted some pics here -

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=1020

Can I ask where you got your eden type filter from? fancy having a look at these for my new nano too.

Thanks


----------



## GreenNeedle (27 Mar 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Layer-filtr...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Mar 2008)

Mine was an ebay/hong kong import similar to this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Stage-EXTERNAL- ... dZViewItem

I did a write up about it over at TFF with some pics etc 

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?sho ... try1640326


----------



## Gill (27 Mar 2008)

I have the Medium set from Advance Aquarium Store, and it is very good.
I also have the Eden 501 and have never had any problems with the Filter. No Noise and Excellent Filtration for its size.


----------

